# Emissions testing



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Now, i know that the SR20DET swap isn't legal, but for those of you who have done it, how do you pass the emissions tests? I know that this has been asked a hundred times over, but I just want a solid answer. What if you couldn't bribe an emissions technician? I've heard that if you pay $150 or more and still can't fix it, they just waive you. Not sure if this is true though.

I'm just very curious. I've seen people turbo civics, preludes, corollas (yes, there are some out there), focus', sentras, etc. Yet, they don't seem worried about it... I definately want to drop in the SR20DET into an S13, but before then, i'm just trying to do some research.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only way i know is bribing... if they don't take the bribe...

1. you're fuked
2. go somewhere else

sorry that i wasn't able to help out..


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

crap... well, I sent an email to Afterdark Tuning asking the same question. As soon as I get a reply (hopefully they'll tell me something else besides 1. Bribe or 2. You're boned) i'll post it here...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a red top in an S13 will pass emissions with *flying colors!* at least in AZ.....let me find the sheet, and ill scan it for u.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

bone stock Silvia DET in an USDM S13....do the swap


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

really?? i live in az...what about the s13 blacktops?? or does it not matter.. thnx


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

it should pass too, as long as everything is hooked up correctly. jon, the owner of the S13, bought an entire front clip.....so we used the JDM engine harness and ECU.

i should also mention he threw a little GTP (guaranteed to pass) in the gas tank as well


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

hmm... GTP? I'll have to find some. I wonder though, will unleaded race gas help too?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

we found it at Checker Auto Parts or Autozone, it was only ~$6.00. i was up there in WA a few years ago.....Kragen Auto Parts (if i remember correctly) might have it.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Nah, its Shucks here, Checkers for the midwest and Kragen for the east. But yeah, thanks for the info, this will come in handy when i perform the SR20DET swap. I wonder if the stuff harms the engine though... I'm always weary about additives. I know that there are good stuff out there like Red Line's Water Wetter, but there're a lot of stuff out there that i just don't trust.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Alright, i've now been labeled as a Nissan Enthusiast! W00t!


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

its not the sniffer test that's a problem, its the visual inspection. if your state doesn't care about engine swaps, just what pollutants come out (as i believe they should) you're ok. a lot of states will automatically fail you if you have an SR20DET though, even if its way below the limit on emissions.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I don't think my state does the visual inspection, i know that a lot of hondas around here are mad about swaps. Plus, the last time my dad and i took his truck in for emissions testing, they didn't even open the hood. Anyhow, if the SR20DET performs as well as javier said, i shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

still check your state emission laws just in case. i have heard that AZ/NV emission laws are a WHOLE lot less harsh than others such as California.. you could never be too careful


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

All emissions laws in the world are less harsh than california. California is a real stickler about what comes out of your tail pipe. Damn CARB... oh well, i'm glad i don't live there, but i wish washington had just as many tuner shops as they do


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if all they cared about was what came out the tailpipe it wouldn't be so bad. i don't want someone running around pumping mass quantities of carbon monoxide into the air. but to bust someone for putting an engine in their car that passes the sniffer test with flying colors is stupid, but that's what cali po-9's will do.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

move to washington then, they don't even open your hood, or go to florida. One of the bush babies governs there, they don't give a damn if you're running a cat or not, just as long as they can see the sun more often than Los Angles... har har...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah but what good are tuner shops if you cant use them because of emissions? I'm just glad that a buddy of mine's dad has a smog shop. I just have to take MY FRIENDS car and run it through the machine and scan MY registration bar code and I pass. I would find a crooked smog shop and do the same thing. But unfortunately you guys would have to pay for it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah everytime u post i get distracted from ur avatar


----------

